# Subdomains funktionieren nicht



## AndréS (28. Nov. 2012)

Hallo Till,

ich hoffe das ist erstmal meine letzte Frage für eine ganz lange Zeit 

Ich habe festgestellt, dass immer wenn ich eine Subdomain anlege, diese nicht funktioniert. Dann habe ich die Subdomain gelöscht und das ganze als Alias angelegt. Und es funktioniert auch nicht. 

Woran kann das liegen?

Danke dir.


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2012)

Existiert die subdomain denn im DNS, also verweis sie mit einem DNS A-Record auf die gleiche IP-Adresse wie die Hauptdomain der Webseite?


----------



## mycrotrend (28. Nov. 2012)

Hast du auch den richtigen Pfad für die Subdomain eingetragen?
Das war mein Fehler

Also Redirect Pfad: /var/www/clients/clientX/webX/web/deinverzeichniss
Und den Redirect Typ auf L


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2012)

Der Pfad ist aber optional, Du brauchst ihn nur wenn die Subdomain auf ein Unterverzeichnis verweisen soll. Soll doe subdomain auf ds Verzeichnis der webseite verweisen oder wird der content für die subdomain über ein multi domain cms verwaltet, ist kein Redirect notwendig.


----------



## AndréS (28. Nov. 2012)

Danke euch beiden, denn das eine war hilfreich um nicht gleich den nächsten zu machen und das mit dem DNS Eintrag war Gold wert.

Danke


----------

